# Welcher Monitor bei einer GTX 1070?



## ChrisPFish (22. Oktober 2019)

Hallo erstmal! 

Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen einen PC zulegen, mit einem AMD Ryzen 5 2600 und einer GTX 1070 8GB. Nun stellt sich bei mir, nach langem Suchen, die Frage, welcher Monitor hier passend wäre? Ich würde auf 1080p zocken.
Bin bis jetzt auf 2 mögliche Kandidaten gestoßen, die sich preislich nur um etwa 10€ unterscheiden:

1. AOC Gaming C24G1 59,9 cm (23,6 Zoll) Curved Monitor (FHD, HDMI, 1ms Reaktionszeit, DisplayPort, 144 Hz, 1920 x 1080 Pixel, Free-Sync) schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DTN4BM8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_KvPRDb7NNP9XH

2. AOC 24V2Q 60 cm (23,8 Zoll) Monitor (HDMI, Displayport, Free-Sync, 75 Hz, 1920 x 1080) schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07FBVDRWL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_9-PRDbM4NNMJT

Wie ich gelesen habe, kann man ja auch mit einer solchen NV Karte das FreeSync des Monitors nutzen (über Displayport, über welchen beide der besagten Monitore verfügen). Der 1. Monitor ist glaube ich, ohne auf die Hz zu achten, allgemein besser, da man ihn auch höhentechnisch usw. leicht verändern kann. Aber was ist nun, wenn ich auf dem 144hz Monitor (1.) nicht nur E-Sports Spiele wie CS:GO, sondern auch mal Spiele wie WoW oder GTA V spielen will, und da dann eher Wert auf höhere Grafikeinstellungen setze? Dann würde ich mit diesem PC-Setup auf sehr hohen Einstellungen wohl kaum auf über 140 FPS kommen. Könnte ich da zb den 144hz Monitor auf etwa 75hz in den Einstellungen „runterschrauben“, oder ist das alles dank FreeSync eh kein Problem?

Ich bedanke mich schon im Vorraus an Euch, dass Ihr Euch meine (lange) Frage durchlest!


----------



## DocVersillia (22. Oktober 2019)

Wenn der Monitor Freesync mit der gtx kann, wird er je nach Range des Monitors, die Hz an die FPS anpassen...
Mein Monitor macht das mit meiner RTX auch so... Ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Gsync und Freesync Geschichte


----------



## ChrisPFish (22. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Also ich habe gelesen, dass die Gtx 10er-Reihe, wozu die 1070 ja zählt, durch DisplayPort-Anschluss bei aktiviertem G-Sync den FreeSync des Monitors nutzen kann. Wenn dem so ist, würdest du mir also eher zu dem 144hz Monitor raten? Also wenn ich etwa bei sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen zb. 80 FPS erreiche, würde der Monitor das selbst regeln mit FreeSync?


----------



## DOcean (22. Oktober 2019)

ich würde eher WQHD mit 144Hz nehmen, aber das ist auch ein bißchen Geschmackssache was du zockst, wieviel FPS du haben willst, wie hoch die Regler sein müssen,...

Richtig genau das macht FS/GSYNC, wenn die Graka 80FPS macht, stellt sich der Monitor drauf ein und macht dann auch "nur" 80 Hz...

wenn du "nur" 144/2 FPS oder weniger erreichst greift noch das "ich zeige jeden Frame zweimal an" (ich weiß nicht wie das heißt)

du hast 60fps -> jeder Frame doppelt -> 120Hz am Monitor

PS: Windows in 144Hz ist auch ganz cool


----------



## sunburst1988 (22. Oktober 2019)

DOcean schrieb:


> PS: Windows in 144Hz ist auch ganz cool



Allerdings! Das ist immer der "Aha-Moment" wenn ich die Vorteile von 144 Hz zeigen will  Einfach eine "hohe" Webseite aufrufen und das Mausrad drehen lassen.

Zum Thema: Ich würde auch zu 144Hz raten. Ein Monitor überlebt meist mehrere Grafikkarten und mit Freesync passt er sich ja an die Gegebenheiten an. WQHD ist natürlich auch sehr schön, bisher habe ich auch noch keine echten Probleme die Auflösung mit meiner 1070 zu fahren. Zur Not müssen eben mal ein paar Einstellungen herunter gedreht werden, die höhere Auflösung sieht trotzdem besser aus.


----------



## DocVersillia (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich betreibe an der 2070 einen 144Hz Gsync Monitor und daneben steht einer mit 60Hz... Zocken tue ich mir auf den 60er nicht mehr an... Wenn man einmal "verwöhnt" ist...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

ChrisPFish schrieb:


> Könnte ich da zb den 144hz Monitor auf etwa 75hz in den Einstellungen „runterschrauben“, oder ist das alles dank FreeSync eh kein Problem?


Es ist durch Free Sync oder G-sync, was ich bei eine GTX 1070 empfehlen wütde, ganz automatisch adaptiert.

Ansonsten, wenn Du einfach nur v-sync aktivierst, gibt es viele Frequenzen mit klarem, tearingfreiem Bild:
144Hz, 72Hz, 48Hz, 36Hz. Mit allen vier Frequenzen  kann man in Strategie Spielen gut leben.

Darum sind 144Hz oder zumindest 120Hz anderen Monitoren vorzuziehen. Deine Grafikkarte macht auch
noch in WQHD Spaß. Auch das solltest Du als Option in Betracht ziehen


----------



## ChrisPFish (22. Oktober 2019)

Danke euch allen vielmals für die Antworten! 

WQHD ist leider nicht im Budget drinnen, aber ich glaube mir reicht 1080p für den Anfang, vor allem wenn ich da eh gute Grafikeintsellungen und FPS erreichen kann!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

ChrisPFish schrieb:


> Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen einen PC  zulegen, mit einem AMD Ryzen 5 2600 und einer GTX 1070 8GB.


Gebraucht, oder neu? Möchstest Du, dass wir auf das Paket einen Blick werfen?

Achte zumindest auf eine 8Bit Farbdarstellung. In Deinem Fall würde ich ein VA-Panel als ideal ansehen. Das ergäbe dann diesen Filter
Monitore mit Auflösung: 1920x1080 (Full HD), Panel: VA, Farbtiefe: 8bit (8bit ohne FRC), FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ChrisPFish (22. Oktober 2019)

Ja das wär auch super, danke! 

Neuer GAMING-PC (12 Monate Garantie mit Rechnung!)

Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz (12 Threads bis zu 3.90GHz!)

GeForce GTX 1070 8GB GDDR5, 256bit, DVI, HDMI, DP *

(Gigabyte G1 Gaming Rev. 2.0 bzw. ASUS Turbo lagernd!)
8GB DDR4-3000MHz G.Skill Aegis (F4-3000C16S-8GISB)

240GB SSD Patriot Burst, 555MB/sec. (3D-NAND TLC)

Gigabyte GA-A320M-S2H V2, B350 Chip!, HD Sound, Lan

500Watt Coolermaster Elite V3, 2x 8-Pin PCIe für Grafikk.
Sharkoon VG4-W rot, Front Audio/USB, 2x 120er Lüfter!

Win10 Prof. 64bit Lizenz Key (installiert mit Treiber!)

SONDERPREIS: 620,-

16GB DDR4-3000MHz G.Skill Aegis (2x 8GB) +35,-

480GB SSD Patriot Burst, 560MB/sec. +25,-

Multiformat DVD-Brenner Asus 24D5MT black +20,-
ASUS U2000 Tastatur + optische Maus Set! +20,-

WL-USB Stick InterTech/TP-Link 150MB/sec. +10,-

Abholung nach Terminvereinbarung bevorzugt!

Versand mit Hermes/Post in zwei Schachteln +20,-

* Neuwertige Grafikkarte! (Ausstellungsstück!)

6 Monate Garantie mit Rechnung! -> SONDERPREIS!

Würde den dann mit 480 GB SSD und 16 GB Ram nehmen.
Und zwecks VA Monitor: Der 1. Monitor oben (AOC C24G1) hat ein VA-Panel, der müsste dann eigentlich perfekt passen oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

ChrisPFish schrieb:


> Gigabyte GA-A320M-S2H V2, B350 Chip!, HD Sound, Lan


neeee, echt nicht... 
kann man auf ein B450 erhöhen?

Aber der Preis ist ok,  Du kannst den Rechner auch nehmen und baust selber ein neues Mainboard ein, denn Übertakten ist bei der CPU grundlegend und wichtig

Das wäre eine Alternative.
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de


----------



## ChrisPFish (22. Oktober 2019)

Muss ich fragen. Wieso ist der B350 etwa nicht passend?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

ChrisPFish schrieb:


> Muss ich fragen. Wieso ist der B350 etwa nicht passend?


Weil er A320 heißt. Da bin ich reingefallen 

Ja gut, das macht es besser, wenn ein B350 drin ist, muss man nur schauen, ob alle OC-Funktionen vorhanden sind, Keine Ahnung. Und dann sollte man Kühlkörper auf die Spannungswandler kleben. Dann geht das. Preis ist ok bis gut


2 Tütchen a je 10 Stück hier von wirken Wunder
Enzotech MOS-C1 Mosfet-Kühler ab €'*'9,77 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mainboard; Gigabyte GA-A320M-S2H V2 ab €'*'47,07 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
,,,


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Oktober 2019)

Nachtrag; Wie befürchtet finden sich im Handbuch keine OC Funktionen
https://gzhls.at/blob/ldb/a/0/e/8/44fb4b8ac25602f0649e774b043563309425.pdf


----------



## ChrisPFish (25. Oktober 2019)

Alles klar, ich werd schauen was ich da noch ändern kann. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

